# Daily Hero Awards



## table1349

Okay, I started a Darwin Award thread.  This is just the opposite.  It is purpose is to show the good that humans can do. 
Father and son save horse from drowning in flood: ‘We were her last option’


----------



## table1349

Teens Are Instant Heroes For Saving a Boy Who Fell Off a Cliff


----------



## table1349

Man Proves, Once Again, That Kindness Can Be A Calling


----------



## table1349

Nurses Ignore Hospital Regulations To Grant Dying Man His Final Wish


----------



## DarkShadow

4-deer-rescued-branford-firefighters one of my go to places for wildlife.


----------



## table1349

You never know where generosity will be found. Couple leaves Hawaii waitress big tip, even more generous offer


----------



## table1349

Dogs on wheels! One man's mission to help injured dogs with wheelchairs


----------



## table1349

Man Finds a Career in His Calling to Be Kind (WATCH) - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

This is just too cool.  Bride And Groom Stand At The Altar, Then He Suddenly Tells Her To Step Aside For Someone Else


----------



## table1349

Sometime Brown delivers more than you expect. Brave UPS Driver Rushes Into Burning Home to Save Family - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

74 years later: Kansas couple ‘both kind of grew up together’ | The Wichita Eagle


----------



## Gary A.

gryphonslair99 said:


> This is just too cool.  Bride And Groom Stand At The Altar, Then He Suddenly Tells Her To Step Aside For Someone Else


Wow ... what a guy.


----------



## table1349

Denton family makes dog's dying wish come true


----------



## table1349

Paralyzed groom surprises his bride by standing for first dance


----------



## table1349

Some homegrown hero's.  Kansas students give senior trip money to fire victims


----------



## table1349

This boy worked hard with no complaints; his dad's reward brings him to tears | The Wichita Eagle


----------



## table1349

An Addendum to yesterdays post: Things keep getting better for boy who cried after dad surprised him with Cubs tickets


----------



## table1349

Cat lovers will appreciate this: This Senior Has Cared For Feral Cats Every Day For the Last 22 Years


----------



## table1349

Officer Proclaimed Hero After Dog Rescue


----------



## table1349

She has Down syndrome and wanted a fairy tale prom. He made it happen


----------



## table1349

Dying man sees daughter wed, son graduate in hospital


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... incredibly nice and touching.


----------



## table1349

Previously-Suicidal Man Runs Marathon With Guy Who Talked Him Down From Bridge


----------



## table1349

Repo man gave back elderly couple’s car. But he wasn’t done helping them.


----------



## Shutterpug

DarkShadow said:


> 4-deer-rescued-branford-firefighters one of my go to places for wildlife.


 Huh. Usually it's the firefighters that rescue people. Not the other way around.


----------



## table1349

She writes weekly book reviews — even though she’s completely paralyzed by ALS


----------



## table1349

Family of 6 Boys Donates Combined 17 Feet Of Hair After Friend’s Death


----------



## table1349

Today gets a twofer.  Heartbroken Teen Knows Dad Can’t Afford Dream Prom Gown, But Has No Clue It’s There On The Table


----------



## table1349

It may be old, but it needs no words.


----------



## table1349

Watch Dramatic Rescue of Drowning Family From Overturned Truck


----------



## table1349

Terminally ill Springfield man helps local children in need


----------



## table1349

Instead of Punishing Girl For Stealing, Cop Helps Her Out


----------



## table1349

Boy Who Sent 3,500 Comic Books to Soldiers is Rewarded With Best Day Ever


----------



## table1349

Man With Down Syndrome Retires From McDonald's After 33 YEARS Of Loyal Service

Enjoy Retirement Daniel.


----------



## table1349

This NFL player just helped 46 shelter dogs and cats find loving homes


----------



## table1349

Community Helps Blind Lady Who Spent Savings on Sick Miniature Guide Pony


----------



## table1349

Not a real hero incident but something to think about:


----------



## table1349

I do believe that this belongs here:  Photographer Offers to Take Free Graduation Photos for Kids Who Can't Afford Them


----------



## table1349

Teen Saves Dying Swan By Giving It Mouth-To-Mouth Resuscitation


----------



## table1349

Woman Loses 40 Pounds so She Can Donate Kidney to Ailing Facebook Friend


----------



## table1349

Tribe Donates 200 Defibrillators to Law Enforcement: “It's about saving lives”


----------



## table1349

If only more companies were like this: Blind Boy Receives Heartwarming Response in Braille From Nintendo


----------



## table1349

Courageous 20-Year-old Prevents Church From Burning Down


----------



## table1349

Good Samaritan Buys Plane Ticket For Soldier Trying to See His Family on Memorial Day


----------



## table1349

This Woman is Singlehandedly Buying Houses For Her City's Homeless


----------



## table1349

Good Samaritans Rush to Rescue Injured Officer From Fallen Car - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

4-Year-Old's Teacher Donates Kidney to Father In Need: 'She's An Amazing Lady' - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Former 'Terrible Racist' Gives Big Donation, Apology to Black Church - Good News Network


----------



## Gary A.

"...if we can hear the heart of this man as being a heart that represents all of us, I think all of us can become better, ..."


----------



## table1349

Students Ensure Teacher Will See Redwoods and Beaches Before it's Too Late - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Dad Creates Free Minecraft Server Specifically Dedicated to Kids With Autism


----------



## table1349

Daily Double: Officers visit lemonade stand of KC girl who dreams of being a cop

Make us welcome and we will come.


----------



## table1349

Homeless Man Donates $10K to Shelter “to Make Sure His Friends Are Safe”


----------



## table1349

Dad Wears Something His Son Made as a Little Boy to Graduation Day


----------



## table1349

Special Ed Teacher Surprises Teen with Cap and Gown to Tell Him He's Graduating


----------



## table1349

Jewish Nurse Breastfeeds Palestinian Baby While Mother is Hospitalized
An entire world could learn from this.


----------



## table1349

Little Ceasers Staff Saves Tips For Months To Send Nigerian Coworker Home To See Family


----------



## table1349

This is a true hero: Poor Man Works Tirelessly To Pay Off His Daughter's University Fees


----------



## table1349

Man Leaps Through Window of Moving Car to Save Seizing Driver


----------



## table1349

Twofer Day: Instead of tossing bouquet, bride hands it to her best friend. ‘Turn around,’ she says


----------



## table1349

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154733402595950


----------



## table1349

12-Year-old Saves Friend's Leg Using First Aid From ‘Hunger Games’ Book


----------



## table1349

15-Year-old Immediately Saves a Life on First Day of Summer Job


----------



## table1349

Good Samaritan Gives Shoes to Man Crawling on Scorching Street


----------



## table1349

Frugal 98-year-old donates $2 million to wildlife, then adopts elderly dog


----------



## table1349

90-Year-Old Man Serenades Love of His Life on 70th Wedding Anniversary


----------



## table1349

Watch Deaf Boy's Sweet Reaction to Seeing Minnie Mouse Sign 'I Love You'


----------



## table1349

Teen Raises $15,000 to Send Holocaust Survivor to Israel


----------



## table1349

After Daughter’s Death, Dad Bikes 2,000 Miles To Hear Her Heartbeat One Last Time


----------



## table1349

Youth Melts Internet Hearts, Escorting Fearful Senior Down the Escalator


----------



## table1349

Homeless Man Gives His Shoes to Diner In Need of Attending Wife’s Birthday


----------



## table1349

Pit Bull Elected as Town Mayor in Landslide Election


----------



## table1349

His life changed when a stranger in Texas gave him a ride


----------



## table1349

Workers Buy Toy Panda For Little Boy After Seeing Pleading Note Scribbled on Box


----------



## table1349

Never too late to be a good son: Man Takes Mom on Bucket List Adventure as Redemption for Unappreciative Younger Years


----------



## table1349

Arcade Workers Show Great Kindness to Overwhelmed Autistic Boy


----------



## table1349

Man With Cerebral Palsy Lands Dream Job


----------



## table1349

100-Year-old Still Volunteers For Charity More Than Anyone Else


----------



## table1349

Sikh Community Saves Town's Fourth of July Celebration


----------



## table1349

Dog Hailed As Hero After Rescuing “Ghost” Cat From Storm Drain


----------



## table1349

Gas Station Attendant is Giddy When Surprised With New Bike From Regular Customer


----------



## table1349

Man Had Heartwarming Reason for Proposing to His Girlfriend's Sister First


----------



## table1349

Watch Cop Sing to Blind Woman After Fixing Her Microwave -


----------



## table1349

Driver Makes Every Kid on Her Route Feel Special, Hand-making Each a Toy


----------



## table1349

Officer Goes Above and Beyond For Stranded Family - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Deaf Senior Dog is Found After 9 Months in Frigid Mountain Wilderness - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Police rescue bear cub having a Winnie-the-Pooh moment


----------



## table1349

80 Beachgoers Form Human Chain to Save Family Being Dragged Out to Sea By RipTide - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Bride Lost Her Son Before She Got Married. Then A Stranger Shows Up At Her Wedding


----------



## table1349

Rescue Dog Shares Her Blanket With A Homeless Dog In Brazil


----------



## table1349

60 Schools Are Installing Washers and Dryers For Homeless and Troubled Students - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Elephant Stranded 5 Miles Out to Sea Rescued by Navy - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Watch this military wife surprise her husband with big baby news at his homecoming


----------



## table1349

Ex-prisoner En Route to Job Interview Takes Shirt Off Back to Save Man’s Life - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

While Fishing, 11-yo Boy Reels in a Purse Lost 25 Years Ago... and Returns it to Owner


----------



## table1349

For that cat lovers: Fearless Rats Are Caring for Orphan Kittens at This Loving Cat Cafe - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

And for the dog lovers. These dogs are separated by fences — but that doesn’t stop their sweet friendship


----------



## table1349

Uber Driver Saves Stranded Couple On the Way to Their Wedding – And Goes the Extra Mile


----------



## table1349

Anonymous Woman Picks Up $400 Tab For Firefighters After Their Work on California Blaze


----------



## table1349

He Proposed During Garth Brooks Show, Singer Stops Mid-song and Offers to Pay For Honeymoon - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Storm the Dog Saves A Baby Deer From Drowning


----------



## table1349

Alert Bus Driver Helps A Lost Toddler Reunite With His Family


----------



## table1349

Plane Passengers Are Left “In Awe” of Woman's Kindness Towards Agitated Boy With Autism


----------



## table1349

Panicked Brides Say ‘I Do’ to Strangers Offering Up Their Own Dresses After Shop Abruptly Closes - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Watch Ryan Reynolds Give Terminally Ill Child the Best FaceTime Call Ever - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154086309130950


----------



## table1349

A Prescription for Compassion, This Handyman Builds Cheap Wheelchairs and Gives Them to Disabled Dogs - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Good Samaritans Jump In Canal To Rescue Elderly Man Trapped In Truck


----------



## table1349

UPDATE: Afghan Girls Twice Denied Visas Just Won Silver Medals - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

A Dozen Homeless People Have Been Reunited with Their Families Thanks to This Start-Up


----------



## table1349

Teen Who Lost Everything In Fire Spends His Last $40 On Firefighters


----------



## table1349

Unconscious Dog Is Rescued And Brought Back To Life By Firefighters


----------



## KmH

Starbucks customer takes on armed robber


----------



## table1349

Watch Mickey Mouse share magical news of adoption with these foster kids


----------



## table1349

From Shelter to K9 Unit: Group Gives Dogs Second Chance and a Duty


----------



## table1349

In Rare Moment, Lung Transplant Recipient Meets Donor's Mother


----------



## table1349

Chicago Linebacker Saves Man Choking on Brisket at Busy Airport: “Mom Would Be Proud”


----------



## table1349

Store Finds the Cutest Way for Autistic Boy to Keep Himself Busy in the Aisles - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

9-Year-old Has Given Over 7,000 Donuts to Police Officers - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

9-Year-old Has Given Over 7,000 Donuts to Police Officers - Good News Network


----------



## table1349

Paralyzed ex-Olympian defies the odds by walking on his wedding day — see the pics


----------



## table1349

A Young Boy Was Screaming With 7 Hours Left To Fly. Then She Held Out Her Hand


----------



## table1349

8-Year-old Helps Buy New Wheelchair For His Best Buddy When Insurance Fails - Good News Network

4-Year-old Can't Contain Emotions When He Hears Stepmom Give Special Message During Wedding Vows - Good News Network

Navy Comes To The Rescue Of Two Drowning Elephants


----------



## table1349

Cat Gently Petting Tiny Frog is the Serene Moment You Need Today - Good News Network

Instead of Punishment, Pizzeria Owner Reaches Out to Family Who Robbed Him - Good News Network

Bullied Teen Who Skipped Prom Gets Party of Her Own From 120 Bikers - Good News Network

Sweetest photo of the summer shows elderly man feeding ice cream to his wife


----------



## table1349

Surprising Results When People Were Asked if They’d Be Happier Adopting a Pet Than Winning the Lottery

Watch Coma Survivor Stand Up to Kiss His Wife for the First Time After Doctors Doubted He Would Live

Country Passes Landmark Law Banning ‘All Violence Against Women’ - Good News Network

Veterans Build a Bridge For Family Who Carries Wheelchair-Bound Mom Through the Woods


----------



## table1349

Players learn Shrine Bowl’s meaning from girl with hypotonic cerebral palsy


----------

